# Just a wave from the new guy!



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, I finally found my way to the board! Woohooo! I've seen alot of really cool stuff from you guys and I'm looking forward to becoming one of the family here. When I figure out how to put up pics, I'll be sharing with you all! Have fun!!
Joe


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

Welcome aboard! Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## popstoys (Dec 29, 2003)

Welcome to the board. :wave: 

Hurry with the Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Welcome new guy, yes post pix! We're always looking for customs done up by board members. Thanks, rr :thumbsup:


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

JPR- Must be new guy week as I decided to join this week too. Been readin' and stealin' these guys ideas for a couple of years. Lots of good tips and interesting reading. Hope to see your pics too--DAC


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys! Here's a few pics to get started. Nothing fancy on this one, just a JL Chevelle stocker that I painted pink and decaled up a bit. Rats......files too big!


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, Im going to have to try to get my pics alot smaller and alot clearer. Anyone got any good advice?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Welcome Joe,

Looking forward to seeing your stuff.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,
A big wave back! :wave: Welcome aboard--With a screen name like that, I bet there's a few customs waiting in the wings. Like the others, I'm looking foward to your pics and posts.
Cheers...


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks again guys! I have ALOT of stuff waiting to put up here from you to check out. I cant wait to get some of you input and advice. Problem is, my pic files always come out too big, even after I crop them down to the bare minimum. They also arent very sharp and clear. 

Any of you digitally adept people have any advice for a poor pld computer spaz?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

JPR, If you resize them they stay clear, just do that after you do your croping. If you use a decent photo editor that is. 400 x 400 in jpeg form usually works right from the page file editor to post.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Depending on your camera type you might be able to re-size there. Also go 
www.photobucket.com , this is who I & alot of other people use, you can re-size there also. 
Welcome aboard!!


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok I think Im getting the hang of this camera. Let's see what we get now


----------

